# Help With My Custom Title



## Protean (Dec 14, 2003)

I just ordered my Community Supporter Account, and well I'm having trouble coming up with a title to go with it.  I'd like to see some suggestions, but I'm looking more for the impetus that led to your own Custom Titles. 


...Still getting used to posting.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

How about "Still the same"?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 14, 2003)

I think mine says it all.


----------



## Protean (Dec 14, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> How about "Still the same"?



 Thanks for the suggestion Blackshirt. I'll adopt that. I really dig the contradiction. I'd still like to see how other people decided on their Titles, though.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Dec 14, 2003)

How about "Amateurtean" ?

-F


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm all for "Unregistered User"...


----------



## Protean (Dec 14, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> How about "Amateurtean" ?
> 
> -F




I'm oblivious. What's the reference there?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 14, 2003)

Protean said:
			
		

> I'm oblivious. What's the reference there?




How to put this in a way that's Eric's Grandma friendly...

Amateur and teen are both types of material commonly found on the Internet that, if given a movie rating, would be NC17.

Get it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Mine has many meanings...    

A) My avatar is a bugbear. 

B) Hruggek is the only god that bugbears as a whole worship.

C) Creatures touched by their god/goddess are often known as Avatars.  (Go back to step A and repeat.)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 14, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> How to put this in a way that's Eric's Grandma friendly...
> 
> Amateur and teen are both types of material commonly found on the Internet that, if given a movie rating, would be NC17.




I didn't think that was what he was going for at all.

I figured he was just taking a Pro(fessional) Tean, and calling the opposite an Amateur Tean.

Whatever a Tean is 

-Hyp.


----------



## Protean (Dec 14, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I didn't think that was what he was going for at all.
> 
> I figured he was just taking a Pro(fessional) Tean, and calling the opposite an Amateur Tean.
> 
> ...




Alright. I guess I didn't see the word play there because of my stubborn focus on the semantics of my user name. Now here's a question: How could someone who chooses a user name that describes adaptability in it's purest form be so stubborn?


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Dec 14, 2003)

Protean said:
			
		

> Alright. I guess I didn't see the word play there because of my stubborn focus on the semantics of my user name. Now here's a question: How could someone who chooses a user name that describes adaptability in it's purest form be so stubborn?




That's a good question.  I just thought it was kind of funny.

Baraendur... I haven't the foggiest notion what you were talking about.  Do you find that inanimate objects speak to you?  Because if so... seek help, quickly. 

-F


----------



## Tallok (Dec 15, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> How to put this in a way that's Eric's Grandma friendly...
> 
> Amateur and teen are both types of material commonly found on the Internet that, if given a movie rating, would be NC17.
> 
> Get it?



 That;s not right...
at least it's good to hear that someone else's mind is as screwed up as mine though


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 15, 2003)

My custom title seemed obvious.   I guess that's only true for folks who have seen the movie though.


----------



## Gez (Dec 15, 2003)

It helps avoiding the confusion with that powerpuff Buttercup.


For Protean: 

Not tein 



Spoiler



protein



Contean 



Spoiler



pro/con, also Antitean



Shapechanger  



Spoiler



self-explanatory



Metasleeper 



Spoiler



more complicated: Proteus was the metamorphing god, and Morpheus was the god of slumber, thus metamorph --> metasleeper


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 15, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> My custom title seemed obvious.   I guess that's only true for folks who have seen the movie though.




Do you really think you'd need more than one hand to count the people around here who _haven't_?

-Hyp.


----------



## Gez (Dec 16, 2003)

I haven't.


But I know the reference now.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 16, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> I haven't.
> 
> But I know the reference now.




Leave now.

Find a video store.

Come back when you've finished.

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Dec 16, 2003)

*Protean*
Est. Never


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 16, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> It helps avoiding the confusion with that powerpuff Buttercup.



I hate the Powerpuff Girls.  I hallucinated them in a bad acid trip back in 1977.

But to avoid hijacking this thread any further, I like Antean or Contean or Amateurean.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 16, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I hate the Powerpuff Girls.  I hallucinated them in a bad acid trip back in 1977.




Your parents told you not to mess with Chemical X.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

What was your High School nickname?


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

I didn't expected to have the same problem, but here it is anyway.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 19, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> What was your High School nickname?



Well, the details of high school are pretty hazy due to my heavy use of recreational pharmaceuticals.  But I don't think I had one.


----------



## Protean (Dec 20, 2003)

Most of my nicknames from high school have to do with controlled substances.  Not really grandma-appropiate.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 20, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Well, the details of high school are pretty hazy due to my heavy use of recreational pharmaceuticals. But I don't think I had one.



heh, that sure explains a lot. 

(hehe)


----------

